# Kamera Werstätten Patent Etui Luxus



## Dany (Sep 23, 2015)

This folding camera Patent Etui Luxus is incredibly compact.







Manufactured circa 1925 by KW (Kamera Werkstätten) in Dresden Germany, the 6x9 cm format camera, while folded has the dimensions of a lady's make up powder box.

I had the chance to find it with its original plate holders and accessories






It is fitted with a nice Tessar lens on a Compur shutter






There is a black leather version next to it on my shelves






Daniel


----------



## IanG (Nov 15, 2017)

Surprised I miss this post Daniel 

I guess from just looking that they are 9x12 not 6.5x9 cameras.  The plate holders are different to the KW 6.5x9 ones I have (two variants) which have a unique catch to show unexposed then exposed, I don;t have a 6.5x9 Patent |etui just 3 wallets of 3 plate holders.

Very nice, I keep meaning to use my KW 9x12 but we keep it in Turkey, my film inserts and 9x12 film are in the UK 

Ian


----------



## IanG (Nov 15, 2017)

A size comparison:






5x4in Crown Graphic, 9x12 Patent Etui and a Zeiss Ikonta 520 (6x4.5). Hard to imagine that the PAtent Etui negative is almost the same as a 5x4 same length just narrower.






That's the Patent Etui alongside a Rodenstock 9x12 camera (rebadged Welta).

Beautiful cameras and useable . . . . . .

Ian


----------



## Dany (Nov 16, 2017)

The two Patent Etui presented here above are 6,5 x 9 format.
Both are fitted with a 1:4.5 f: 105 mm Tessar lens  on Compur shutter

Quite recently, I got a third one that was, I suppose, less expensive because equipped with a Meyer Gorlitz Anastigmat Trioplan 1:6.3 f 105 mm lens on a Vario dial type shutter.





But I had it together with the rollfilm 120 adaptor on the back.






One advertisement from amateur photographer 1925


----------



## IanG (Nov 17, 2017)

A.O.Roth the importers of Meyer into the UK sold Patent Etui cameras with Meyer lenses, I have some BJPA adverts somewhere. They sold unbranded Leica's as well with their f1.5 lens.

I'll check the adverts when I'm in my darkroom later today.  Now I see the last image of the 3rd camera it's claer  it's a 6,5x9.  All my 6.5x9 plate holders are quite different to yours.

Ian


----------

